

Why Software Development is a Craft - epall
http://blog.8thlight.com/articles/2009/10/22/why-software-development-is-a-craft

======
acg
Although many of the people who have been attracted to this movement, mainly
because they are passionate about programming, I can't help feeling that this
metaphor like many others does not describe software development either. I'm
not sure that it is that useful.

For me software is becoming more varied and ubiquitous it is some systems will
need engineering vigour, others perhaps are design problems, others have heavy
linguistic elements, others are mathematical and many are built from building
blocks. Moving through the software profession I think you meet characters
that in other worlds would be anything from lawyers through bankers to
builder/plumbers.

[http://www.kheper.net/topics/blind_men_and_elephant/index.ht...](http://www.kheper.net/topics/blind_men_and_elephant/index.html)

